# I Need Help Finding A Place For My Traning Period



## miamor (Nov 20, 2001)

*  Hay EveryBody  * ,

I'm looking for a place in N.Y (restaurant) for my traning period.
Can someone help me find one?

:blush:


----------



## thirteendog (Nov 16, 2001)

I need a place to do a 3 month externship starting in july or august.. let's share resources, shall we? I'm looking for a smaller, more upscale type place with a dynamic menu and perhaps room to move into a sous chef position, eventually.... I'd like to work in california, but not L.A. unless it was too sweet a deal to pass up.... 

As for you.. the food network will take interns/externs ( is there a difference?) but they don't pay you until they offer a permanent position. they are located in NYC, as you probably knew.

Other places that take students looking for a good start shouldn't be hard to find. I had a list somewhere but I can't really say for sure because they may have changed thier policies or something since that list was made and I can't in good conscience say for sure who's hiring and who isn't...


----------



## miamor (Nov 20, 2001)

Thank's man,
i will indeed share with you....

i'll try u.s embassy here in Israel maybe thay can help.


----------



## thirteendog (Nov 16, 2001)

except I'm not a man....


----------

